# log sheets



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

I was wondering if any of you guys could share some of your log sheets with me. Im looking for some ideas on what info I should keep track of. I started doing this last year and did not like the way I had mine set up. 

Thanks
John


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

can anybody help?


----------



## G.L. In Ont (Nov 2, 2004)

*Try Excel*

Clncut,

I'd suggest an Excel spreadsheet with some or all of the following columns. Would probably need to be printed sideways (landscape) if you choose to have lots of columns.

Date
Driver
Time In/Start
Odometer In/Start
Property Name/Location
Time Out/End
Odometer Out/End
Comments/Notes

That might give you a good start - you'll probably think of other columns.
If you're not good with Excel let me know and I can whip it up for you.

Cheers, GL


----------



## F350 Snowman (Aug 21, 2006)

I like that idea with the spread sheet, if its not too much trouble could you make me one, i am sucky at using excel. thanks I would greatly appreacite it.

Hope you all have a good and profitable season...

Email [email protected]


----------



## Brannick's Snow (Sep 2, 2006)

bruce i think i have one that we use ill send it to you


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Thanks, I would appriciate the spread sheet. I can be reached a [email protected]


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Thanks, I would appreciate the spread sheet. I can be reached a [email protected]


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

could i get one sent to me at [email protected] i would like to see what you have i just have the guys jot down on paper their times and what they did and i put everything on the laptop but something formal would be nice


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Clark ( aka F350 Snowman ) where are you located in Mich ??


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

I posted some here last year.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=20586


----------



## Brannick's Snow (Sep 2, 2006)

f350 snowman is in muskegon all most in the sand just 40 more minutes


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

I have a sheet that we give to the drivers to report what they are doing. It has infor for customer, lot conditions, weather conditions, service preformed etc...... We have them printed and padded from our printing vendor. It contains what I feel is enough info to help us effectively fight slip & fall claims etc.....

I will fax it to somebody that has a scanner so that they can post it here for all to share and use. If somebody is willing just post or PM me your fax # and I will fax it to you so that it can be posted.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Here's the one BigDog is referring to. Assuming I can get this right.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

i like that one just wish i could get that copied


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks for scanning that and posting it MarkO!!!!

This is what I made up and had printed to log and track time for me and my drivers as well as get enough info to help defend any possible billing claims as well as slip and fall claims. 

I have them printed by my printer and padded into pads of about 25 per pad so as we make our way through a storm we just flip the page and continue on. I have them start right from when they get to the shop to load and leave and then they log each stop and each individual service and break from there right to the end of the storm. I had everything set up with check off boxes to make it as easy and self propmpting as possible.


----------

